# Nelson Mandela



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Now that was a man of vision and integrity, actually just read his autobio a few months ago,

All those years cooped up on Robben Island and came out believing his country could end apartheid without wholesale blood shed and wipe the slate clean.

Didn't realize Canada was early to the game (Difenbaker years) to change the regieme in South Africa. Remember the ban of their wine-my university years (70's) and Mulroney very instrumental in supporting ANC.

Have to delve more into the history of this land, very complex......


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

His wife was a piece of work:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stjSK0efE-w&t=7


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

A simply amazing man.


----------



## Mike Ashley (Dec 6, 2013)

*A very Great Man*

He is a very amazing Man. A person with the greatest of resilience and perservance. 
I salute him. Rest in peace.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

uptoolate said:


> A simply amazing man.


+1


----------

